# Killa Barbie: The Dana Brooke Megathread



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Dana is overrated, overhyped, and a genuinely bad actor. At least she's okay at wrestling given her tenure.


Also not particularly attractive IMO.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

KILL V. Oxi said:


> Dana is overrated, overhyped, and a genuinely bad actor.



unkout

None of this is even close to being true


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Really hope she ditch the whole touching herself pose she used to do in NXT.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

She's probably the most attractive Diva personally speaking.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Good Lawd.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

:kobe4


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*
Here's one with Jojo's breasts in the background *


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

She's very rough around the edges right now but still entertained the hell out of me w/ Emma on NXT. They're a good pair and make up for each other's weaknesses.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Umbreon said:


> :kobe4


Brehs! :trips5


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Main Roster debut match


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

KILL V. Oxi said:


> Dana is overrated, overhyped, and a genuinely bad actor. At least she's okay at wrestling given her tenure.
> 
> 
> Also not particularly attractive IMO.


Pretty much.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

https://i.imgur.com/uMPVrcB.webm







http://i.imgur.com/TgW0LpQ.webmhttp://i.imgur.com/FMZmVqo.webm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Disappointed she didn't this to Renee on Smackdown


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Fantastic body, not always sold on her looks wise though, but she's definitely not ugly. And as a wrestler she's come along quickly, she's a fantastic bitch heel, and as others have said her and Emma work so well together in hiding each others weaknesses.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

KILL V. Oxi said:


> Dana is overrated, overhyped, and a genuinely bad actor. At least she's okay at wrestling given her tenure.
> 
> 
> Also not particularly attractive IMO.


Hows she overrated and overhyped when most wrestling fans will tell you she's shit? No ones saying she's amazing, but she's a good character worker with decent ring skills, especially when considering she started not that long ago.

Wrestling fans need to learn what overrated actually means, it doesn't mean someone you hate.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Good to see Bae-na Brooke finally get a thread.



















:ellen


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Eva Maryse said:


> Hows she overrated and overhyped when most wrestling fans will tell you she's shit? No ones saying she's amazing


They do? I'm surprised. I'm obviously talking about this forum, in which Dana is met with much more of a positive response than a negative response, and given what I've seen to deny this would be folly. You just said yourself she's a "fantastic bitch heel".

No she isn't amazing and no one says she is, but they definitely do overrate her when they say she's "good", because she isn't. Not that there's anything wrong with not being good as a rookie, there's just no need to lie.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

KILL V. Oxi said:


> They do? I'm surprised. I'm obviously talking about this forum, in which Dana is met with much more of a positive response than a negative response, and given what I've seen to deny this would be folly. You just said yourself she's a "fantastic bitch heel".
> 
> No she isn't amazing and no one says she is, but they definitely do overrate her when they say she's "good", because she isn't. Not that there's anything wrong with not being good as a rookie, there's just no need to lie.


Hows she not a fantastic bitch heel though? No ones saying she's great in ring or on the mic but at portraying a bitch she is. It just comes naturally to her, all the little things she does to be condescending to others is gold. So I really dont see how she's overrated at all, saying someone is a good pro wrestler comes down to just more than ring work or the technical stuff.

Dana's one of those women though who because she started out as a model a lot of fans will refuse to ever acknowledge she has any talent.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Eva Maryse said:


> Hows she not a fantastic bitch heel though? No ones saying she's great in ring or on the mic but at portraying a bitch she is. It just comes naturally to her, all the little things she does to be condescending to others is gold. So I really dont see how she's overrated at all, saying someone is a good pro wrestler comes down to just more than ring work or the technical stuff.
> 
> Dana's one of those women though who because she started out as a model a lot of fans will refuse to ever acknowledge she has any talent.


It comes naturally?! Her taunts, mannerisms and the way she speaks comes off as trying too hard and/or convoluted. What was/is her entrance taunt? Do a flip, rub her body, roll her arms and click her fingers. That's convoluted as hell. And, at least on NXT, she did it two times during her entrance. She always looks like she's thinking too much about what to do next, whether it be in promos or in the ring.


_Define overrate_:
have a higher opinion of (someone or something) than is deserved.

The majority of people who watch NXT on this forum are of the belief Dana is good. Not "relatively" good, as in, for her tenure which I wouldn't dispute, but just "good", as in compared to other similar talents like Sasha and especially Charlotte who are also supposedly "good" according to many people who like Dana. Are they in the same league? Dana isn't as good as Charlotte was when you compare their career length, let alone as good as she is now.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

She's good at what she does right now and can only improve from here. Haters be damned. 

Here's more Dana tho!


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

i like Dana, her body reminds me of Kaitlyn during her WWE run.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Banez said:


> i like Dana, her body reminds me of Kaitlyn during her WWE run.


Kaitlyn was a lot more chunky though towards the end. Dana has a bit more toned body.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


>


*Is that Devin Taylor??? ILLUSION RUINED!!! THANKS SHIV FOR SHOWING ME THAT SANTA CLAUS ISN'T REAL :sasha3!*


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

I really dig this woman. She is a great heel and her body is out of this world.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

THE SHIV said:


>












:curry2


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Dana Brooke adds some diversity to the women's roster so I'm all for her having been called up. 
Not every girl there should be a twig. Dana strikes a great balance between fitness and attractiveness. 
Love what I've seen from her move-set too.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

I still wonder how some here deemed her ugly


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

dashing_man said:


> I still wonder how some here deemed her ugly


Those are what we call homosexuals. :jericho2


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


>


This is now my new favorite pic, what a physique. IMO very easy on the eyes and has come along way with her mic skills and in ring technique. Thank you Lumpy McRighteous


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

volunteer75 said:


> This is now my new favorite pic, what a physique. IMO very easy on the eyes and has come along way with her mic skills and in ring technique. Thank you Lumpy McRighteous


I :datass at that pic and had to post it. And have some rep, volunteer75. :sk


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I :datass at that pic and had to post it. And have some rep, volunteer75. :sk


:sodone


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


>


Omfg...


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


>


 :sodone


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

RyanPelley said:


> Omfg...


I'll get you some tissues.


----------



## Respect (Mar 31, 2016)

The best new Women's wrestler in the 'E IMO. Glad she gets appreciation. I hope to become known as one of her biggest fans on this site.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It's been a while!


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Anyone have a .gif of Dana Brooke doing the 'Nature Boy' shuffle down to the ring with Charlotte and Ric on RAW 5/23? Thanks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*TIME FOR A BUMP!!! I love how she's added the cartwheel into her moveset. She used to just do it during her entrance.*










njcam said:


> Anyone have a .gif of Dana Brooke doing the 'Nature Boy' shuffle down to the ring with Charlotte and Ric on RAW 5/23? Thanks.


*I've searched on tumblr and gotten nothing :sasha3.*


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *TIME FOR A BUMP!!! I love how she's added the cartwheel into her moveset. She used to just do it during her entrance.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found you on tumblr


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She's a fantastic character, great addition to the roster.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Eva Maryse said:


> She's a fantastic character, great addition to the roster.











*I thought you were here to provide more boobs *:sasha3


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I thought you were here to provide more boobs *:sasha3


Apologies. I was too busy looking for gifs of Nikki in her Fearless University jacket.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

:damn those are huge


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

HiddenFlaw said:


> :damn those are huge


Relevant:










:yum:

She still looks great in whatever she wears, but she's got a great body, so hiding dat midriff is pointlessly prudish.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

Anyone else getting a Luna Vachon vibe from her? I mean I think she is better looking in the face but the basic look, especially when she has her hair in braids, makes me think Luna.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Shes going to be a star! 10/10


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Who's the lucky guy is I wana know :mj2


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

dashing_man said:


> Who's the lucky guy is I wana know :mj2


mojo


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

I like her. Not sure about this pairing with Charlotte though. I guess inevitably it ends with her turning face against Charlotte, but she's more of a natural heel. I think she'd have been better suited as the bodyguard for Eva Marie.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Easy to see why/how she got bumped up to the main roster. Being a blonde and having huge tits will always get you noticed!


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

HiddenFlaw said:


> mojo




No fucking way :fuckthis


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

chronoxiong said:


> Easy to see why/how she got bumped up to the main roster. Being a blonde and having huge tits will always get you noticed!




She's not that at all. She's champion in body building and is legit unlike some barbie dolls.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

dashing_man said:


> No fucking way :fuckthis


:heyman6 i was just joking 

i don't know if shes dating anyone


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

:banderas


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> :banderas


:dead2 :dead2 :dead2 :sodone


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Dan is hot as hell and looks like she can be a top level heel once she cleans up her in ring work


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

^ And just like that, Maryse is irrelevant again. :y2j



MonkasaurusRex said:


> *Dan is hot as hell* and looks like she can be a top level heel once she cleans up her in ring work


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Shes so thick in all the right places. Got some nice muscle tone on her too. Her "Targets" seem mighty fine too


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm starting to develop some sympathy for he character. She's also really attractive.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I fucking love her! I think she is bad af!


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> ^ And just like that, Maryse is irrelevant again. :y2j


her and Bliss but hey a foursome with Bliss,Dana,and Maryse would be majestic.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

nyelator said:


> her and Bliss but hey a foursome with Bliss,Dana,and Maryse would be majestic.


Never bought into the hype regarding Maryse, but have some rep anyway for presenting an ideal 4-way. :sk


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Never bought into the hype regarding Maryse, but have some rep anyway for presenting an ideal 4-way. :sk


Look at my sig for my thoughts on that


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

nyelator said:


> Look at my sig for my thoughts on that


Fine list, overall. :bjpenn

Not keen on Dana being ranked below the Bellas, Lana and Sasha and I've never cared at all for Maryse, Eva, Carmella or Paige in regard to appearance, but different strokes for different folks.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Fine list, overall. :bjpenn
> 
> Not keen on Dana being ranked below the Bellas, Lana and Sasha and I've never cared at all for Maryse, Eva, Carmella or Paige in regard to appearance, but different strokes for different folks.


I have always loved Maryse and I am going to edit mine some thing have happened since.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Wow this is crazy how different she looks between this and the OP









I find her atrocious.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Jericho's List said:


> Wow this is crazy how different she looks between this and the OP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The size of those:enzo


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

IM CRYING :cry :cry :cry


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Wow this is crazy how different she looks between this and the OP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate the obvious lip fillers, but love the ginormous titties. Such a conundrum. :hmm:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I hate the obvious lip fillers, but love the ginormous titties. Such a conundrum.


Titties gotta titty, Titty!

Besides, her lips would feel amazing. So kissable!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> Titties gotta titty, Titty!
> 
> Besides, her lips would feel amazing. So kissable!


Dana's succeeded Jillian Hall as The Breast There Is, The Breast There Was and The Breast There Ever Will Be. 8*D

I'd imagine the fillers would help in that aspect, but considering how bleh they look, I find them to be a turn-off.

:draper2


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*I'll let her suck my cock.* :Cocky


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Total thong slip last night during her match... ;p


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Love me some Dana.... 

Still find it ridiculous when the WWE has the likes of Bayley and Sasha overpower her.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

This look was perfect. If only she removed the jacket and wrestled in blouses.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

TITTY! TITTY! TITTY!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I don't care what anyone says, she's someone WWE should build up ass a proper challenger. Love the look, the body, face and muscle. Sexy as hell. Wish WWE would give a push.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

She looks like a stockier, muscled-up Lana now that she's lost the flab she had a couple months ago

This is a good thing :book


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Her attractiveness is very underrated.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Codyreigns (Jul 25, 2020)

Dana needs more love in the squared circle...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

december_blue said:


>


The new Bodydonnas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

december_blue said:


>


Sexiest pic of Dana I've seen.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Horrifying. She looks like a ****** after the dozens of surgeries. Enjoy, though.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Fuck what the virgins say, I’m in.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Fuck what the virgins say, I’m in.


BUT SHE CAN'T RASSLE!


----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

What is this damned filter?!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/ypmbsx


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------

